# updated pics of my hoggies



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Womble the tenrec has his own thread so i thought i'd update everyone with some pics of my other gorgeous babies:
first is pharaoh my long eared, we think he is an egyptian crossed with a european but he is being looked at by hugh warwick who i am hoping will be able to tell me for sure. we think pharaoh is about 5 years old i got him from a pet shop as i felt sorry for him he had been there 18 months when we got him about 4 years ago. He is a massive grump and really doesnt like being handled.


































next is holly my spoilt little beanie. i got her in January when she was 7 weeks old. she is really confident and a bit of a show off. she has a lovely personality and even though she trashes her viv everynight she is the perfect little lady

























this is holly with womble

















last is klaus my little chocolate snowflake boy, he was born a the end of october last year. he is a bit of a grump but he is lovely really.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

All your babies are so cute! Looks like the little tenrec is growing nicely


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all gorgeous. I always love to see pictures of Pharaoh.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

They're all so cute, you have lovely babies.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

They're all so cute ^-^

Pharaoh is adorable, I absolutely adore his ears!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow, Pharaoh is really unique looking! I love Hugh Warwick's work; can't wait to hear what he says about your baby.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All of your little ones are so precious! Loving the updates! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are all so beautiful. I love Pharaoh's ears, the faces he makes looks so expressive that you could almost imagine what he would be saying if he could talk lol


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

lol knowing pharaoh what he would say is 'Leave me alone! feed me and go away' lol


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

They're all so beautiful. Holly has such a long nose, I love her. <3 Pharaoh's ears are lovely, I love how long they are. Even if he is cranky, I'd love to hug him. Klaus is a real cutie, I love his colour. And Womble looks like he's growing well, I love how he follows Holly around as if she were his mom. Soooo cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all adorable! I love Pharaoh's ears too! Both up, both down, one up, one down. Very expressive. You have quite the diverse group. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

you already know that i love your babies.  

please let us know what Hugh Warwick says.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i just got him on facebook he said he is going away for a few days but will look into it a bit more when he gets back. a friend of mine on the british site knew him and so asked him to look at pharaoh for me. like i said out best guess on pharaoh at the moment is egyptian/european cross but who knows i have never seen another anything like him. 

womble doesnt really follow holly around they have never really met properly we just plonked him down by her and took a pic, she looked terrified and ran away from him....i was like 'holly hes half your size and not even spiky!'


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all just gorgeous! I would be very careful on NANCY!!!! She loves those beautiful little albinos!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shetland said:


> They are all just gorgeous! I would be very careful on NANCY!!!! She loves those beautiful little albinos!!!!


nah nah Shetland, I even know where she lives. Not so sure my purse would work for the long plane ride.  :lol:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

lol yeah, you would have hol 5 mins and bring her back, shes not hooligan holly for no reason!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They're all so cute, but I love Pharoah's little face. He really looks like a king!


----------

